# Would Like to Offer a Home to a Female Cat



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Folks,

This is my first post so please be gentle with me. 

Hubby & I are the proud slaves to two beautiful boy cats - 10yrs & 13yrs respectively. However, these are 'my' cats as Hubby came along many years after them and, although affectionate to Hubby, I am always their preferred option for cuddles & snuggles. I also think the boy/girl thing comes into it too.

Due to this, Hubby feels he is being deprived of cuddles & snuggles and so we have decided that we have the space - and plenty of affection - for a young lady to join the fold. 

We have given great consideration towards approaching the established rescue centres but before we do I thought I would put our request on here first. The reason for this is that it would break my heart to go to a centre and not be able to give a home to every animal there. Hubby knows that if we do end up visitng one of these, a large box of kleenex will need to be in the car for afterwards. I think he is also worried that one cat could quickly multiply into many more....

We live in the Burton upon Trent area & would like to home a cat that is not too shy as she will need to whip the homeboys into shape, preferably not too old - perhaps 1 to 2 yrs (although this is not set in concrete) -, be VERY affectionate and ideally (hubbys request this one) be quite fluffy. I'm not fussed about colour and hubby hasn't expressed an interest that way either.

We are responsible slaves - the homeboys are both 'done', insured and mollycoddled to within an inch of their lives. 

If required, we would not be averse to paying but ideally would prefer to make a donation to a mutually agreeable rescue centre.

Thank you for reading. 

MoggyBaby


----------



## TortoiseTabbys (May 28, 2011)

hiya, 
Not sure if your still looking.... but have a look at my post & reply if u have any questions 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-resc...e-home-2-x-3-year-old-female-indoor-cats.html


----------

